# Best Times To Post?



## isolato (Feb 10, 2017)

I have experienced, in the past, that there is usually a certain time or day that you should post at in order to increase traffic. For FaceBook advertising, it's usually from Noon-5 EST on Thurs/Friday and Weekends, but especially Friday for most common PayDay stuff. What's the best time to post on FA? I haven't found the same success using that marketing strategy here.

I also know that metadata matters, so I've been doing my best to put tons of tags on everything and write descriptions for everything. I'm definitely not a 'small' furaffinity user, but I'm not big enough where my commission slots sell quickly, so. I'd like to grow.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 10, 2017)

Read up on Chaos Theory.

But skill has a lot to do with it. Persistently drawing helps. A lot of these "super star" artists have been here well over 10 years and it really took them that long to establish themselves. Mind you a number of them have left the fandom or taken long breaks from it because they come to realize that during the prime of their life they were drawing furry porn. Try reflecting on that when you are 80 in an old folks home.   

Keep it a side job. Pursue something intellectual. You'll get more self love out of it.


----------



## isolato (Feb 10, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Read up on Chaos Theory.
> 
> But skill has a lot to do with it. Persistently drawing helps. A lot of these "super star" artists have been here well over 10 years and it really took them that long to establish themselves. Mind you a number of them have left the fandom or taken long breaks from it because they come to realize that during the prime of their life they were drawing furry porn. Try reflecting on that when you are 80 in an old folks home.
> 
> Keep it a side job. Pursue something intellectual. You'll get more self love out of it.



With all due respect, I would have preferred advice that wasn't "keep it a side job", and especially the little stab about being an intellectual. I don't appreciate the assumption that porn artists aren't intellectual or pursuing anything smart, as you would know that art is something that takes tons of years of learning in itself.
I was raised with a pretty liberal view of pornography and sexuality and fail to see the issue with drawing porn. Art is my passion, and it is neither a side job nor anything less than a passion for me. Thanks for the little advices of "persistency" helping, but the rest of it I do not appreciate, especially with this post being about what the best times to post are.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 10, 2017)

You know, I have posted a significant amount of writings over on FA and I can tell you this; there is no rhyme or reason as to trying to drive traffic to your little corner of FA.

I go for sometime 7 pm Friday to 10 pm on Saturday. That seems to be when I get the most initial traffic. Can't say that I've grown a big fan base over there, not like another site I use. I also have my own website for my more personal writings. And I'll be honest; FA is dying. It's on life support right now. This forum outdoes FA by a buttload. BTW, a buttload is an actual unit of measurement. it is 126 gallons of wine.

Really, it's all hit and miss as far as traffic. Keep in mind, what you're doing has to interest others and have a rather wide appeal to your audience. If it's only furs cr@pping their nappies, well, that has a rather narrow fan base. Widen that out to furs cr@pping their nappies in their spacesuits, while battling dragons that are taking over the universe in powered gundam armor, taking slaves of any humans they find, then the audience just got wider by a significant amount. I dunno, take my musing for what it's worth to you. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

I feel like it doesn't really matter. The nice thing about FA is that furries from all over the world are on here, from what I've seen so far is that there is always a good amount of traffic on the site no matter the time. I think maybe a smart idea would be to post on different times, sometimes early in the morning, other times late at night. I think this will help spread your name as an artist across the most amount of people.

It's just what my brain thinks though, I don't have experience as an artist, so I'm afraid I can't really help you in that regard. But I hope that nonetheless my insights have a positive impact.
Good luck!


----------



## Royn (Feb 10, 2017)

The best time to post is when youre building a fence.  Or if you want to send an actual physical letter.  Or if you are jumping Horses.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 11, 2017)

isolato said:


> With all due respect, I would have preferred advice that wasn't "keep it a side job", and especially the little stab about being an intellectual. I don't appreciate the assumption that porn artists aren't intellectual or pursuing anything smart, as you would know that art is something that takes tons of years of learning in itself.



Very rarely do I see furries intellectually inclined toward anything. And no one is intellectual unless they have a good respect for intellectual humility. You may be an artist and you may acknowledge that there is a scholarly aspect to it just art in general, but that's not being intellectually inclined. 


[/QUOTE]I was raised with a pretty liberal view of pornography and sexuality and fail to see the issue with drawing porn. Art is my passion, and it is neither a side job nor anything less than a passion for me. Thanks for the little advices of "persistency" helping, but the rest of it I do not appreciate, especially with this post being about what the best times to post are.[/QUOTE]

And you are going to suffer for it. It is going to be an empty pursuit in the end. They don't love you for your art. They "love" you for the physical pleasure they get from your smut. It's a 15 minutes of fame at best and furries are fickle. It's not true happiness for both parties.


----------



## isolato (Feb 14, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> You know, I have posted a significant amount of writings over on FA and I can tell you this; there is no rhyme or reason as to trying to drive traffic to your little corner of FA.
> 
> I go for sometime 7 pm Friday to 10 pm on Saturday. That seems to be when I get the most initial traffic. Can't say that I've grown a big fan base over there, not like another site I use. I also have my own website for my more personal writings. And I'll be honest; FA is dying. It's on life support right now. This forum outdoes FA by a buttload. BTW, a buttload is an actual unit of measurement. it is 126 gallons of wine.
> 
> Really, it's all hit and miss as far as traffic. Keep in mind, what you're doing has to interest others and have a rather wide appeal to your audience. If it's only furs cr@pping their nappies, well, that has a rather narrow fan base. Widen that out to furs cr@pping their nappies in their spacesuits, while battling dragons that are taking over the universe in powered gundam armor, taking slaves of any humans they find, then the audience just got wider by a significant amount. I dunno, take my musing for what it's worth to you. Just my thoughts on the matter.




That's fair. I do try to appeal to a wide array of people while also exploring other niches at the same time. Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on the matter 



WolfyJake said:


> I feel like it doesn't really matter. The nice thing about FA is that furries from all over the world are on here, from what I've seen so far is that there is always a good amount of traffic on the site no matter the time. I think maybe a smart idea would be to post on different times, sometimes early in the morning, other times late at night. I think this will help spread your name as an artist across the most amount of people.
> 
> It's just what my brain thinks though, I don't have experience as an artist, so I'm afraid I can't really help you in that regard. But I hope that nonetheless my insights have a positive impact.
> Good luck!



Your insights have been very helpful, thanks so much! I try to repost things in different time zones, but I haven't been as dillegent as I ought.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Very rarely do I see furries intellectually inclined toward anything. And no one is intellectual unless they have a good respect for intellectual humility. You may be an artist and you may acknowledge that there is a scholarly aspect to it just art in general, but that's not being intellectually inclined.


I was raised with a pretty liberal view of pornography and sexuality and fail to see the issue with drawing porn. Art is my passion, and it is neither a side job nor anything less than a passion for me. Thanks for the little advices of "persistency" helping, but the rest of it I do not appreciate, especially with this post being about what the best times to post are.[/QUOTE]

And you are going to suffer for it. It is going to be an empty pursuit in the end. They don't love you for your art. They "love" you for the physical pleasure they get from your smut. It's a 15 minutes of fame at best and furries are fickle. It's not true happiness for both parties.[/QUOTE]

I don't really care if they "love" me or my art. In the end I get my money and they get their rocks off. I didn't ask for you to come onto my post condescending me or other furry artists for drawing mature artwork. I asked for legitimate advice on how to make my art seen more, and you failed to be relevant in any way, shape or form. I would appreciate it if you found someone else to condescend to, thanks


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

isolato said:


> I don't really care if they "love" me or my art. In the end I get my money and they get their rocks off. I didn't ask for you to come onto my post condescending me or other furry artists for drawing mature artwork. I asked for legitimate advice on how to make my art seen more, and you failed to be relevant in any way, shape or form. I would appreciate it if you found someone else to condescend to, thanks



I like how calm you're staying towards people like that. I would have flipped my shit. There's nothing wrong with what you do, mature artworks are a pretty big thing in this fandom, and you've got a definite leg up on artists who only do SFW stuff because of it. It's good that narrow-minded people like that don't discourage you from doing something you're passionate about. Keep at it!


----------

